# Erfahrungen mit Minolta DiMAGE Z10



## zirag (30. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute 
hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Minolta DiMAGE Z10 ? 
Ich habe bis jetzt eine Aiptek Cam mit 3Mpix *schäm* und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue Kamera zuzulegen. Ich kenne mich da aber nicht so aus und wollte euch mal fragen ob das eine gute Wahl wäre hier mal eine Produktbeschreibung 

Soweit ich weiss , ist Minolta eigentlich ne gute Marke , aber ob das im digitalem Bereich auch so ist weiss ich eben nicht.

Wäre sehr nett wenn einer mir hier mal seine Erfahrungen mit der Cam erläutern könnte oder ev. sogar ein paar BeispielBilder , die mit dieser Kamera gemacht wurden per Mail oder so zu schicken. 

Ich würde mich auch freuen , wenn ihr mir andere Kauftipps geben würdet , sollte aber 200€ nicht überschreiten.


Danke schonmal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## IcY05AC (1. Februar 2005)

Hi...ich hatte vorher haargenau die gleiche   

Leider war ich bei meinem 2ten Kauf, nicht so schlau wie du und hab mir ne falsche gekauft...nämlich eine Konica Minolta Z10...also die ist garnicht so toll...habe Sie dann für 3/4 des Preises verkauft und dabei ca. 70 Euro verlust gemacht weil man Sie nicht Teurer wegbekommen hat.

Also kurz gefasst: Ich würde von einer Z10 abraten da die Qualität, handhabung nicht so dolle is...

Ich habe mir dannach eine Minolta Z2 gekauft...also die hab ich jetzt immernoch und bin super zufrieden damit...Video aufnahmen sind super und Qualität ist gut...

Ich hab vor die zu verkaufen weil ich mir ne dicke Spiegelreflex Cam kaufen möchte.
Wenn du möchtest können wir gern was aushandeln...mit dem Preis und allem du verstehst 

Greetz,


IcY


----------

